# 5W-30 Oil Still Good At Subzero Weather?



## Ambud (Mar 16, 2014)

Specifications for my snowblower states that a regular 5W-30 oil will protect the motor down to only zero degrees Fahrenheit. If in subzero temperatures, would running motor (with no load) and warming it up make this oil acceptable before proceeding to use the machine? (0W-30 Synthetic Oil protects in subzero temperatures but could not find this kind of oil around yet). Any advices? Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If your blower is stored in a semi heated space and doesn't reach the below zero temps you will be fine. If not, then maybe someone else can be more help to you. Here in Cleveland we don't generally see temps below 0.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ambud said:


> Specifications for my snowblower states that a regular 5W-30 will protect the motor down to only zero degrees Fahrenheit. If in subzero temperatures, would running motor (with no load) and warming it up make this oil acceptable before proceeding to use the machine? (0W-30 Synthetic Oil protects in subzero temperatures but could not find this kind of oil around yet). Any advices? Thanks.


What kind of snowblower is it? I'm looking at the manual for my Yamaha YS-624T which is probably from the late 80s/early 90s and it says 5W-30 is good for up to -20 °F. 

Also, where are you located? 0w-30 from Mobil 1 and Castrol are common in my area.


----------



## Ambud (Mar 16, 2014)

It's a Craftsman snowthrower. Different engines require different oil viscosities in various outside temperature ranges. I just need to know if warming the motor up before clearing the pavements is still safe for the engine with a 5W-30 oil in subzero temperatures.


----------



## Ambud (Mar 16, 2014)

db130 said:


> What kind of snowblower is it? I'm looking at the manual for my Yamaha YS-624T which is probably from the late 80s/early 90s and it says 5W-30 is good for up to -20 °F.
> 
> Also, where are you located? 0w-30 from Mobil 1 and Castrol are common in my area.


It's a Craftsman snowthrower. Different engines require different oil viscosities in various outside temperature ranges. I just need to know if warming the motor up before clearing the pavements is still safe for the engine with a 5W-30 oil in subzero temperatures.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Bud, if you're truly concerned about extreme lo temps and 5W30, just throw a syn 5w30 in there and move on. The cold flow characteristics are very different compared to a petro-based oil.

(I'd recommend Mobil 1 5W30 high mileage.)


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

5w30 is fine and just like your car you should always warm the engine before putting it under load


----------



## Ambud (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advices everyone. All suggestions in here are appreciated. But I have decided to play it safe. Not using the appropriate oil in different subzero temperature conditions probably would hurt the engine at startup, even without load. So I will go on a quest for a 0W-30 synthetic oil on the Internet for the nearest store or gasoline service station that has it. I will search far if I have to, anyway we have had a warm up and the skies are clear back here.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Without going into any detail warming the oil prior to starting it will work just fine.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder what Craftsman motor that is?


----------



## Ambud (Mar 16, 2014)

*5W-30 Oil Still Good In Subzero Weather?*



pfn said:


> Without going into any detail warming the oil prior to starting it will work just fine.


Thanks pfn. But I do not have the luxury of having a barn or a heated building to put the machine in. And inside the house is out of the question: It would not fit through the doorway. Putting in the appropriate oil is, I think, the most practical thing to do after I break this machine in. I hope the temperatures would not dip down to subzero levels while I am doing this.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a new MTD with the Honda clone in it and the manual says 5W-30 is good for minus 20. Below that they recommend 0W-40 synthetic. Roger


----------



## Ambud (Mar 16, 2014)

*5W-30 Oil Still Good In Subzero Weather?*



rhenning said:


> I have a new MTD with the Honda clone in it and the manual says 5W-30 is good for minus 20. Below that they recommend 0W-40 synthetic. Roger


If your manual says it is good for -20 degrees Fahrenheit, then there is no problem. But on mine, 5W-30 oil protection stops at zero degree Fahrenheit. 0W-30 synthetic oil protects both ways and protection goes all the way down to subzero levels, I assume even past -20 degrees Fahrenheit. I am not taking chances, I am putting this synthetic oil in on its first oil change.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I found this interesting: http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/motor-oil-101/

Read all chapters from 101 to 201.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Most of us in Canada, living with -25C to -40 C temperature don't start a small engine without a magnetic heater attached, or a trouble light sitting under the carburetor or a garage blocking the wind. Saves wear and tear on the owner. The car co-habits the garage but has a 500 watt block heater plugged in. So to a point, bringing in a hot car, block heater on the car engine, creates a slightly warmer environment The smart thing to do after 5-30 oil is LOW RPM for 5 minutes. Idle your engine just like you do your car engine. No one here blows engines unless they treated it badly. Those worried about COLD should source some heat for their small engine. I had a Craftsmen 5HP outside stored but I'd put a trouble light on it when I come home from work at 5PM.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Ambud said:


> Specifications for my snowblower states that a regular 5W-30 oil will protect the motor down to only zero degrees Fahrenheit. If in subzero temperatures, would running motor (with no load) and warming it up make this oil acceptable before proceeding to use the machine? (0W-30 Synthetic Oil protects in subzero temperatures but could not find this kind of oil around yet). Any advices? Thanks.


FYI I was at Meyers last Saturday and seen 0W-30 dino juice & several synthetic's.


My LCT engine manual states use 10W-30 for 0° and above, 5W-30 for below zero and above. My first oil change is comming up and I'll be using 5W-30 conventional oil (until broke in, then synthetic.)

The difference between 0W-30 and 5W-30 are too small to be concerned about. For example, AMSOIL 0W-30 is 57.3 cST @ 40 deg. C, & 5W-30 is 59.5 cST @ 40 deg. Hardly any difference between the two. Either will work below zero, but 5W-30 is good enough. If you live in a really cold area (like Canada) then you need an magnetic engine heater.

Synthetic's on the other hand, are a little weird. For example Mobile 1 is now based on a Group III petroleum based "synthetic" motor oil. Group III based oils have been labeled "synthetic" through a legal loophole. These are petroleum based Group II oils that have had the sulfur refined out making them more pure and longer lasting. Group III "synthetic" motor oils must employ Viscosity Additives as they are petroleum based.

To get a true Group IV you must use Mobile 1 "Extended Performance" (which is a true synthetic).

(Pulled this off of Amsoil's website): Motor Oil Viscosity Grades Explained in Layman's Terms


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Somewhere just past -10F most petroleum oils see issues with the pumping temperature and/or pout point. parfins begine to separate and an oil slinger can whip the oil to a froth until gray snot is blown from the breather. At this point your lubrication is crap. After experiencing this and hearing similar reports from others in the region at the time I went to the B&S suggested 5-30 synthetic with no firther incident. Starting behavior is also very consistent.

The only real alternative is to preheat the oil before starting if it may be getting down past -10F.

Pete


----------

